

An argument for hiring junior developers - jvns
http://jvns.ca/blog/2015/07/25/an-argument-for-hiring-junior-developers/

======
afrancis
I was not aware of an argument against hiring junior developers. It seems to
me that companies find it way more desirable to hire recent CS graduates
rather than a developer with extensive experience.

The problem I see with the article that it confuses experience with talent. Or
at least ignores talent. Referring to your example, it just may so happen that
the right Junior Developer has the skill sets to immediately tackle the
difficult 20% with little or no mentoring. To me, this is the big reason for
hiring junior programmers: their ability to quickly infuse the organisation
with new ideas and talent and in the process raise productivity.

